# Navy enrollment 2 year wait time.



## hko (18 May 2011)

Hey guys Looking for some advice help here, I applied for the navy position at my center, filled in forms, completed atitutde test and medical check interview was done in late 2009-2010. Called in a few times was told nothing more I could do but wait for the call/offer up.

was told in April 2011 they were opening positions back up but it's almost end of may still no feedback. Not sure what I should do to get in now.

the position i went for was sonar ops, naval, and cook.

still been waiting till now


----------



## Nauticus (18 May 2011)

Keep in mind that just because you apply for a job with the Canadian Forces doesn't mean you'll _get_ one.

But with that said, call your CFRC. Your best bet to find out is to ... call and find out.


----------



## hko (18 May 2011)

i know ive called probably more than 6 times several months between them, was told same thing one was waiting for offer another no eta and gotta wait till ottawa hits me back with an offer etc. :/


----------



## Nauticus (18 May 2011)

Well, none of us know otherwise whats going on with your file. You could call again to verify that the trades you applied for are a) still open, and b) you are still competing for them. Is your file open or closed, and which part in the process, exactly, are you at?

Call back and inquire whether your  testing is up to date. Most testings do expire after some period of time. These are all questions you could ask.


----------



## FactorXYZ (18 May 2011)

Have you been caught up with your medical? and / or criminal record check(s)? The first part of the medical is only valid for 12 months, and the second part is good for 24. Criminal record checks are also only good for 12 months.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#step2-2


----------



## Gravja (18 May 2011)

Head down to the CFRC.  I always seemed to get a better answer when I showed up in person.


----------



## hko (18 May 2011)

yeah i actually called down the center i always goto, same people there teling me same things theres nothing i can do, even if the medical check/criminal record checks are valid for 1 year. no offer is made to me so i can't do anything sadly.


----------



## Nauticus (18 May 2011)

hko said:
			
		

> yeah i actually called down the center i always goto, same people there teling me same things theres nothing i can do, even if the medical check/criminal record checks are valid for 1 year. no offer is made to me so i can't do anything sadly.


You may not be able to do much, but it's always good to remind them you're still around and receive updates regarding your file, so that you at least _know_ the status of it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 May 2011)

hko said:
			
		

> yeah i actually called down the center i always goto, same people there teling me same things theres nothing i can do, even if the medical check/criminal record checks are valid for 1 year. no offer is made to me so i can't do anything sadly.



There is a lot you can do. Be proactive, get involved with your community, join the gym to maintain or even better your fitness level, take classes at the commmunity college. Make yourself a better potential recruit for the CF. Just be proactive.


----------



## howitzer89 (21 May 2011)

I applied to the navy about a month ago and was told the job I'm applying for isn't that competitive, told me my work experience plays no roll in the position so I'm thinking It wont take me that long to get in.


----------



## user681 (23 May 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> There is a lot you can do. Be proactive, get involved with your community, join the gym to maintain or even better your fitness level, take classes at the commmunity college. Make yourself a better potential recruit for the CF. Just be proactive.


It still wouldn't get you into the CF though, unless you re-apply with the new updated info. 
Also, what would you recommand taking at community college?


----------



## howitzer89 (23 May 2011)

user681 said:
			
		

> It still wouldn't get you into the CF though, unless you re-apply with the new updated info.
> Also, what would you recommand taking at community college?



Why is it everyone here asks " what do YOU think I should take?

This is your future man, not ours, people are here to help but you need to help yourself first. If you want to go to community college, take something that interests you...or else why waste your money. I don't know what your applying to in the military but maybe if theres something related to the job at a community college, take that course. When joining the military you need to think ahead...what if you are discharged or you don't like it after 4-5 years. Will your occupation in the military contribute to a civilian job? 

I'm currently in the process of applying and I made sure that what i chose was something that I really liked...and if I were to leave the military, it was something that would help me get a job in another field.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 May 2011)

user681 said:
			
		

> It still wouldn't get you into the CF though, unless you re-apply with the new updated info.
> Also, what would you recommand taking at community college?



No but it would show the recruiters you never sat on your lazy ass and drank pepsi while waiting for the call.

Basket weaving 101.


----------



## user681 (23 May 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> No but it would show the recruiters you never sat on your lazy *** and drank pepsi while waiting for the call.
> 
> Basket weaving 101.


Basket Weaving 101, why didn't I think of that?!


----------

